# Just need to vent!!!!!!!!!!!



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Seriously do not know what is going on with my tanks!!!!!!!!! both the 50g and 29g have had some major Bacterial blooms happening for the past 3 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

maybe tear them down and scrub them out?


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

Yeah, my husband just reminded me that the 50g is still relatively new and is still in the cycling process... The 29 however, we are going to be replacing as soon as he gets home from work... I've been having troubles with it for a while now and have done just about everything to fix it's issues to no avail.. I honestly think it is the tank itself that is the issue.. Sooooo time to replace it.....


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

I always jsut do a lot of big water changes when i have bacterial blooms. it usually sorts itself out. tearing down a tank is the last thing you want to do because then you will off your cycle. and cycling a tank and cycle bumps is what usually causes a bacterial bloom. did you add any new live stock to the tanks to add more bioload? that would cause it also. you can also use a cycle starter like nutrafin cycle or safe start to strengthen your cycle. some people dont believe they work but i have always used the nutrafin cycle in new tanks and i swear it does help. if it helps in a new tank im sure it can help in an established tank.


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

the fish tank itself is not the problem. how often are you doing water changes?


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

ehh said:


> the fish tank itself is not the problem. how often are you doing water changes?


even though it has come to my attention that the sealant is beginning to peel away on the inside?? As for water changes they are typically 75% every 2-3 weeks same as my other tanks.....


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

megaredize said:


> I always jsut do a lot of big water changes when i have bacterial blooms. it usually sorts itself out. tearing down a tank is the last thing you want to do because then you will off your cycle. and cycling a tank and cycle bumps is what usually causes a bacterial bloom. did you add any new live stock to the tanks to add more bioload? that would cause it also. you can also use a cycle starter like nutrafin cycle or safe start to strengthen your cycle. some people dont believe they work but i have always used the nutrafin cycle in new tanks and i swear it does help. if it helps in a new tank im sure it can help in an established tank.



You're right, the 50g is beginning to work itself out is a whole lot clearer today that it has been. I just keep forgetting that it is a "new" set up and hasn't yet finished cycling. As for the 29g I found today that the sealant is beginning to peel away on the inside, so whether the Blooms have been happening do to something I am or am not doing is irrelevant it's being replaced..


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

The silicone coming off won't cause cloudy water though. What is your current stock in that tank?


----------



## SeaKnight (May 24, 2013)

2 Gourami, 4 African Dwarf frogs and 3-4 guppy


----------



## ehh (Apr 23, 2012)

Doesn't sound over stocked. I would just increase the amount of water changes. IMO a change every 2-3 isn't enough. You're better off doing more changes of smaller amounts. It's removes ammonia and nitrite more often instead of removing a lot of it at once then letting it build up again. 
I personally do 50% change once a week on 10 gal. Two 25% percent changes a week on my 20 gal. And on my 75, two 30% percent changes two sometimes three time a week. My water stays crystal clear. Not to mention the way a water change schedule like this benefits the fish.


----------

